# Jackson's debut



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Jackson made his debut today at the Blue Ridge Dog Training Club Obedience/Rally Trial in VA. He competed in Rally Novice A and I was hoping he would at least qualify. He scored a 96 and placed! I was so proud of him and so relieved I didn't screw up the signs. This was also my first time in the ring and I was nervous. He goofed around outside the ring but once he stepped in the ring he was all business. It was a good day.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Congrats! Great work by the both of you! Do you go back again tomorrow?


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I wish but it was a 1 day trial. There is a 2 day trial coming up next month so we'll keep practicing!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congratulations - that is a great score! Get somebody to record you guys so we can see!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great job!!! Good luck the next time around as well!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow, that's great. I've been wanting to look into that place, had you trained there? Congratulations!


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Good for you both!!!! Has to have been a real commitment in training.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Very nice job! Congrats... good luck at the next one!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats! Hoping to hear a title brag soon!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Love the name Jackson! Congrats on your first "Q." I know it won't be the last!


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Congratulations!!! I know how nerve wracking it can be. Hazel and I completed our Rally Novice title during three shows in March. We are going for our Advanced title over labor day.....I think I'll be more nervous since it's off leash.

Keep up the good work and keep us posted!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - well done


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Way 2 go Jackson : .....Awesome Dawg!!!!!!:wavey:


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

Whoo HOOO Go Jackson and mom!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Awesome! What a great debut!!! You must be so excited! Looking forward to hearing about your next show.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I think everyone we know that knows Jackson was really surprised. They have all seen his puppy escapades and just shake their heads. He has been a challenge and my lack of experience makes it more of a challenge. I hadn't been able to find a rally class close by so I printed the signs, made the holders and got a hold of some course maps and started training at home and at different parks. I also stewarded a few trials which helped immensely. A friend who used to teach rally offered to critique our runs and she was immensely helpful. The club had a photographer taking pictures of everyone, and this being our first trial I'll probably buy them all! I'm hooked!!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

What GREAT initiative to learn on your own! Welcome to the sport and congrats on an amazing debut!


----------

